# washing machine making noise



## Drew_2kXJ (Jun 29, 2009)

Frigidaire model # FWS1234FS1

Hello, my washing machine is making a double clunking noise during the spin cycle and it gets quite loud. It sounds almost like a car going over a speedbump quickly and its at one specific point on the spin.  You can turn it by hand and it will make the noise in the same spot.

We have removed the front of the washer and looked for water leaking, no water to be found.

We have tried to remove the agitator and we can't figure out how it comes off. This is where we are stuck, if we can get this thing off we can continue looking for clues.

We have tried prying it, unscrewing it, and pulling it. And it won't budge. If you turn it counter clockwise it tightens up and if you turn it clockwise it will spin freely.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bkplasma (Jul 12, 2009)

Look for a cap on top of the agitator.  It will be really hard to get off... Under the cap you should find a bolt. This holds the agitator.


----------



## Superpack (Nov 13, 2009)

I would guess that you have a transmission going out. Not to much in there to make noise in agit.

Regards,


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm not familiar with Frigidaire washers, but I thought that it MIGHT simply be that the feet on the washer aren't leveled.  Maybe try pushing each corner of the machine downward during the spin cycle and see if the noise goes away when you push down on one corner.


----------



## rebecca16 (Nov 14, 2009)

I am not sure though but you could Check for drum bearing failure if your washing machine is noisy on the spin cycle. You can take the belt off and spin the drum by hand, and if the drum rumbles, replace the bearings. hope this will help you as you told you hear the noise during the spin cycle.


----------

